# Calling all old farts



## savarin (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not one of those as I'm only 66 so I'm asking if any of our older members can remember seeing this WD40 advert from the 60's


I really hope its true as a bit on nonPC would be welcome in todays sanitised society..


----------



## xalky (Nov 13, 2014)

It sure looks real, but I don't think it is.  I'm not an old fart!


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 13, 2014)

Old fart #1 never heard of wd 40 till about the mid 70's around that is.....and in the 1970's is a good place fer it........


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 13, 2014)

At 68 I am one and YES it's real. I saw a few like that when I started working for GM in 64. I was a Janitor then. Engineers had them on their desks.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 13, 2014)

xalky said:


> It sure looks real, but I don't think it is.  I'm not an old fart!



I agree.  It's a well-done fake (possibly a very old one).


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 13, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> I agree.  It's a well-done fake (possibly a very old one).



 I'll bet I have one somewhere. You guys gotta remember, back in the stone age ads were not flashy like today. Just what makes you think it's fake? What's on the other side? At the very bottom should be the manufacturers name.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Fabrickator (Nov 13, 2014)

62 here, mechanic all my life, I would have to say it was "manufactured" for fun.  Back then they only showed peek-a-boo breast shots in the mags of the era.  Just saying, it's a bit provocative.  But hey, I'm not as old as Billy G ... hew:

*Factoid:* WD-40, abbreviated from the phrase "Water Displacement, 40th formula.  Originally created to prevent corrosion in nuclear missiles.


----------



## 65arboc (Nov 13, 2014)

It's real and I'm 68 in a few days. The stuff was invented in 1953 as a protectant for the space/missles industry. I remember seeing that ad as a teenager and my buddy and I joking about the RED KNOB part you can barely read. Thanks for bringing back old memories!

Jim


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 13, 2014)

That's pretty tame compared to the Rigid tool calenders from my youth. I'm 60 so that was only a couple years ago.


----------



## David S (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes I remember those calendars that had the clear plastic "pick a boo".  Lots of guys had them on the inside door of their lockers.
David


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 13, 2014)

Then there were the Snap-On tool calendars and clocks...

Not exactly church material there... :nono:

Back when... everyone did not have their mind in the gutter... so things were not ALWAYS interpreted in the darkest or most gutteral way.  
Some things about our current society are not really THAT good.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 13, 2014)

That particular ad keeps popping up on the net as a 1964 original. If you google "wd40 advertisements" and look at the images you'll find that while it's a tad bit suggestive, there are several more. My favorite was a cartoon showing a "for her pleasure" dispenser in a robot men's room that dispensed small WD40 tubes.


----------



## Glenn_ca (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/wd40ad.asp


----------



## savarin (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats so sad.
I'm also deeply annoyed as I usually check these things with snopes before posting and didnt this time.
Must have been wishfull thinking.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 13, 2014)

Glenn_ca said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/wd40ad.asp



Below is my opinion, not to be taken as fact... only to encourage thought:  

Who and what is Snopes???

I wondered... and I thought it rather strange folks would believe a website without researching its credentials.... So I did some googling...

Here are a couple of articles:
http://accuracyinpolitics.blogspot.com/2013/05/snopes-got-snoped.html
http://jacksonville.com/news/metro/2012-09-28/story/fact-check-so-whos-checking-fact-finders-we-are

Now each of us decides what we choose to believe, and I think that is part of our American heritage...
However just thought I would post a few thoughts about blindly trusting a website... just because...


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 13, 2014)

GA said:


> Below is my opinion, not to be taken as fact... only to encourage thought:
> 
> Who and what is Snopes???
> 
> ...



Look at the lettering, particularly in the upper left.  It's completely clear and unsmudged despite the stains on the paper.  An actual document in that condition would be nearly illegible.


----------



## GCM (Nov 14, 2014)

I am not an "old fart" I am a "sexy senior citizen ;-) and more of a Q20 kind of guy ;-)


----------



## savarin (Nov 14, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Look at the lettering, particularly in the upper left.  It's completely clear and unsmudged despite the stains on the paper.  An actual document in that condition would be nearly illegible.



I did boost the contrast and used the unsharp mask to make is easier to read from the one I received but I guess someone else could have done the opposite.
It is very difficult to detect well done  photoshopping today and once a bit of jpeg compression has hit the image its damn nigh impossible without some pretty intense forensic work.
That being said I had a very close look at the original and yes, the text is on top of the creased and stained bit of paper and is too sharp.
I did so enjoy believing it was real.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 14, 2014)

GCM said:


> I am not an "old fart" I am a "sexy senior citizen ;-) and more of a Q20 kind of guy ;-)



Hey.... I think I resemble that remark... :lmao::lmao:

Last time I was around the airport... the ladies were hanging around me trying to get me to take them for a ride... :wavinghi:

Seriously... we are as young (or old) as we choose to feel.. and I refuse to feel like an old fart... so there... :thumbsup2:


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 14, 2014)

savarin said:


> I did boost the contrast and used the unsharp mask to make is easier to read from the one I received but I guess someone else could have done the opposite.
> It is very difficult to detect well done  photoshopping today and once a bit of jpeg compression has hit the image its damn nigh impossible without some pretty intense forensic work.
> That being said I had a very close look at the original and yes, the text is on top of the creased and stained bit of paper and is too sharp.
> I did so enjoy believing it was real.



Here is a thought... just for fun:

Does it matter if it is real or not???  

Asking the question to potentially think about what would be the difference if it were real, or photo-shopped? 
Does it really change anything...
Does it make the joke better or worse...
Is it make right become wrong, or wrong become right...

Or can we go beyond having to prove everything (like a lawyer)... and just enjoy the joke.

Note I am not offering this thought in a negative way, a way to poke at anyone or anything, or to start a political discussion... Rather to ask the question:  
Does it really matter?
(Maybe I *am* becoming an old fart... :lmao: )
I can say this much... the lathe and mill could care less... :thumbsup:

Thoughts?


----------



## sk1nner (Nov 23, 2014)

Karl_T said:


> That's pretty tame compared to the Rigid tool calenders from my youth. I'm 60 so that was only a couple years ago.



I actually  have one of the rigid tool calenders from ( I think) 68.  Way before my time, but very cool to look at.


----------

